# Words of Wisdom



## Cranky (Dec 26, 2011)

*"Many dog owners these days splurge on expensive dog foods, thinking they are buying the best for their dog. But when it comes to quality, price isn’t a good guideline, says Joseph Wakshlag, DVM, PhD, assistant professor of clinical nutrition at the Cornell University College of Veterinary Medicine.

“I’ve seen ‘all-natural, holistic’ dog foods that perform really poorly in dogs, and I’ve seen some dog foods that you might not want to feed your dog, that perform better,” Wakshlag says. “I don’t think you get what you pay for.”*

This is why half or people that buy Orjen either don't buy a second bag or return the first.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Cranky said:


> *"Many dog owners these days splurge on expensive dog foods, thinking they are buying the best for their dog. But when it comes to quality, price isn’t a good guideline, says Joseph Wakshlag, DVM, PhD, assistant professor of clinical nutrition at the Cornell University College of Veterinary Medicine.
> 
> “I’ve seen ‘all-natural, holistic’ dog foods that perform really poorly in dogs, and I’ve seen some dog foods that you might not want to feed your dog, that perform better,” Wakshlag says. “I don’t think you get what you pay for.”*
> 
> This is why half or people that buy Orjen either don't buy a second bag or return the first.


Really? From where are you getting this information? Especially the part about "half or [sic] people that buy Orijen either don't buy a second bag or return the first".


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I love it when people post stuff and don't show their source. Oh well, at least it has quotation marks.


----------



## Cranky (Dec 26, 2011)

Really? From where are you getting this information? Especially the part about "half or [sic] people that buy Orijen either don't buy a second bag or return the first".



I know the owner of a very large distribution company in Maryland.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

The quote is from Best Dog Food Choices: Dry, Wet, Organic, and More

The rest is an opinion based on nothing


----------



## Cranky (Dec 26, 2011)

jdatwood said:


> The quote is from Best Dog Food Choices: Dry, Wet, Organic, and More
> 
> The rest is an opinion based on nothing


So your opinion is better than that Ivy League nutritionist? That is interesting. Don't you think he is an expert?


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Cranky said:


> So your opinion is better than that Ivy League nutritionist? That is interesting. Don't you think he is an expert?


Where did I say that? I said that your post



> This is why half or people that buy Orjen either don't buy a second bag or return the first.


was nothing but your opinion with no basis...

I didn't say anything about the webmd post other than to point out it's where you took your quote from...




Cranky said:


> So your opinion is better than that Ivy League nutritionist? That is interesting. Don't you think he is an expert?


If the Ivy League nutritionist tells me that my carnivore is an omnivore then I do feel my opinion is better.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

> 1. If a dog food is more expensive, does that mean it’s better?
> 
> Many dog owners these days splurge on expensive dog foods, thinking they are buying the best for their dog. But when it comes to quality, price isn’t a good guideline, says Joseph Wakshlag, DVM, PhD, assistant professor of clinical nutrition at the Cornell University College of Veterinary Medicine.


Considering how expensive Science Diet is for the quality, I say this article is right on the spot.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i think how a food works for a dog might
have to do with the individual dog. i had
a GSD that didn't do well on preminum
foods. after several Vet visits the Vet
though what i was feeding him wasn't good for him.
i started feeding him Alpo and he was all better.
the dog i have now food is always switched from
bag to bag. i also keep several different brands
of can food on hand. in my dogs rotation i feed
Orijen.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Cranky said:


> I know the owner of a very large distribution company in Maryland.


SO????? :twitch:


----------



## funshine (Jan 21, 2010)

Cranky said:


> This is why half or people that buy Orjen either don't buy a second bag or return the first.


Eh, so Orijen doesn't sell? And Champion Petfoods is about going out of business  nice try...


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

:twitch::twitch::suspicious:

Let's start at the basics.



> car·ni·vore (kärn-vôr, -vr)
> n.
> 1. A flesh-eating animal.
> 2. Any of various predatory,* flesh-eating mammals *of the order Carnivora,* including the dogs*, cats, bears, weasels, hyenas, and raccoons.


_*SCIENCE DIET:* (the most recommended food by these so called "specialists") Just for fun, let's look at the one for dental benefits, which is what my vet's office sells the most of._
Brewers Rice, 
Whole Grain Corn, 
Chicken By-Product Meal, 
Powdered Cellulose, 
Pork Fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols and citric acid), 
Soybean Mill Run, 
Soybean Oil, 
Chicken Liver Flavor
, Calcium Sulfate, 
Potassium Chloride,



*Brewers rice *is the small milled fragments of rice kernels that have been separated from the larger kernels of milled rice. (AAFCO definition).[1] Brewers rice is a processed rice product that is missing many of the nutrients contained in whole ground rice and brown rice thus reducing the quality

*Corn* or mielie/mealie, is a grain domesticated by indigenous peoples in Mesoamerica in prehistoric times. 

*Powdered Cellulose* is purified, mechanically disintegrated cellulose prepared by processing alpha cellulose obtained as a pulp from fibrous plant material. In other words, sawdust.

*Soybean mill run *is composed of soybean hulls and such bean meats that adhere to the hulls which results from normal milling operations in the production of dehulled soybean meal. (AAFCO, 2003) This is considered a cheap, poor quality, by-product filler. Soy is highly allergenic, causing problems for many animals and contains some enzyme inhibitors which impedes protein digestion. Most soy is also genetically modified (see GM), which makes its long term effects impossible to predict.

*Soybean oil* is a vegetable oil extracted from the seeds of the soybean (Glycine max). It is one of the most widely consumed cooking oils. As a drying oil, processed soybean oil is also used as a base for printing inks (soy ink) and oil paints. It is also converted to cooking oils.


I'm not saying I'm so much smarter than anyone, I mean, I'm just a lowely pet care business owner with 7 dogs... but I think that mother nature got it RIGHT, and these dog food companies have got it WRONG. Even the TWO animal-based ingredients lack any muscle meat. 

*Orijen,* not so specialist-recommended, save for people who have done their own research, and actually apply this little thing called logic. 

Fresh boneless chicken*, 
chicken meal,
fresh boneless salmon*, 
turkey meal, 
herring meal, 
russet potato, 
peas, 
sweet potato, 
fresh boneless turkey*,
fresh whole eggs*, 
fresh chicken liver*,
fresh boneless lake whitefish*,
fresh boneless walleye*,


Just sayin'


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Wow, it always amazes me the stuff people say...Usually when babble comes out it's because "he said, she said"

I have a hard time believing that Orijen wouldn't work for most dogs...In most attempts at feeding (and you can go through past posts here) the owner was at fault for any difficulties the dog was having with the food as they most likely were overfeeding and causing diarreah


----------



## Cranky (Dec 26, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> Wow, it always amazes me the stuff people say...Usually when babble comes out it's because "he said, she said"
> 
> I have a hard time believing that Orijen wouldn't work for most dogs...In most attempts at feeding (and you can go through past posts here) the owner was at fault for any difficulties the dog was having with the food as they most likely were overfeeding and causing diarreah



Well it doesn't. The truth is repeat buying is very low, among the lowest. People do get sucked in by the hype but once they see no difference they don't buy another bag. 

I don't blame them either. Paying all that money for unproven ingredients and supposedly fresh meat (only to become dry meat meal in the end) is foolish.

It is sad that people don't understand that high quality chicken and turkey by-product meal has higher levels of amino acids and lower ash at half the cost. It is better for the dog.

Well since over 60% of people that own dogs are single people and childless couples they need something to obsess about.


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

I guess every Christmas has its Scrooge.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

LOL there was this link in at the article, is about nasty food for dogs :happy:



> Raw Eggs
> 
> There are two problems with giving your dog raw eggs. The first is the possibility of food poisoning from bacteria like Salmonella or E. coli. The second is that an enzyme in raw eggs interferes with the absorption of a particular B vitamin. This can cause skin problems as well as problems with your dog's coat if raw eggs are fed for a long time.





> Raw Meat and Fish
> 
> Raw meat and raw fish, like raw eggs, can contain bacteria that causes food poisoning. In addition, certain kinds of fish such as salmon, trout, shad, or sturgeon can contain a parasite that causes "fish disease" or "salmon poisoning disease." If not treated, the disease can be fatal within two weeks. The first signs of illness are vomiting, fever, and big lymph nodes. Thoroughly cooking the fish will kill the parasite and protect your dog.



LOL so they are saying that if your dog ate raw fish he/she has only two weeks to live, :der: so we can assume wolfes and bears at thee wild cook their salmons before eating them hehehehe.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

SpooOwner said:


> I guess every Christmas has its Scrooge.


Well, unfortunately we have known this particular Scrooge in the past under several different user names, which for some reason he keeps coming back just to spew the same old crap that no one here agrees with or even cares to hear. I was giving him the benefit of the doubt considering its the holiday season but it appears that his candor and lack of substance has yet again proven to be not up to DFC par. Oh well...moving on.


----------

